# Fabric - design your own



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, found a new site that is kind of cool; http://www.spoonflower.com 
It allows you to design your own fabric. It is 16.20 a yard, but have you ever had an idea but couldn't find just the right material? You can upload a picture and see how it will look.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

cool!!! thanks for the link!


----------



## hauntedsparks (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh man, I think you have just become responsible for draining my pocketbook!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Fantastic! Thank you!


----------

